# Game #36 (1/12): Cleveland Cavaliers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Cleveland Cavaliers (20-12) @ Los Angeles Lakers (18-17)

Staples Center (Los Angeles)









Date: Thursday, January 12th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*








TNT

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































E. Snow D. Jones L. James D. Gooden Z. Ilgauskas 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Cleveland Cavaliers





























Donyell Marshall
Mike Wilks
Ira Newble
Alan Henderson

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Cavs*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 34.3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>LeBron James 30.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Drew Gooden 8.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.4</td><td>*APG*</td><td>LeBron James 5.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>LeBron James 1.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Zydrunas Ilgauskas 1.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .528</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Drew Gooden .527</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .462</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Sasha Pavlovic .500</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .952</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Zydrunas Ilgauskas .853</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>22-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>18-14</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>18-17</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-17</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>14-20</td><td>8.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>27-8</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>22-12</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Utah Jazz</td><td>19-17</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>26-10</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>22-11</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>18-14</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>18-17</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Denver Nuggets</td><td>18-18</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-17</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>16-17</td><td>10.0</td></table>

CAVALIERS INSIDER
Stars set to align in Los Angeles 
Thursday, January 12, 2006
Burt Graeff
Plain Dealer Reporter










Two of the NBA's bright young stars will trade shots tonight in Los Angeles when the Cavaliers face the Lakers at the Staples Center.

The Cavaliers' LeBron James, 21, and the Lakers' Kobe Bryant, 27, figure to dazzle courtside ticket holders with acrobatic moves to the basket and fallaway jumpers.

Bryant took a string of four straight 45-point or more games into Portland on Wednesday night, where the Lakers faced the Trail Blazers. The last player to score 45 or more in four straight games was Wilt Chamberlain, who did it during the 1964-65 season. 

"We're just going to try to contain [Bryant] in some way," Cavaliers coach Mike Brown said, "and hope he doesn't go for 50 or 60 [points].

"Opposing teams are doubling, sometime tripling him, but he's got that killer instinct thing going right now. 

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_ "When you have guards like Dixon and Blake basically having career nights, that really sets you on edge as a team. That's not the thrust of their scoring. We didn't come out with the intent to play defense tonight."_
 - 1/12: Phil after POR loss

Cavs Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Tough, tough game.

I don't think the Lakers have much of a chance...




EDIT: On the other hand, just went and spent all my vcash bucks on a Laker win.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Tough, tough game.
> 
> I don't think the Lakers have much of a chance...


 LOL I'd be very very surprised if the Cavs win this one.

Hughes was basically the glue that kept our offense together w/o him we lose our best perimeter defender and more importantly another guy who can create his shot. With D. Jones starting there is no movement and the Cavs basically sit and pray Lebron does something really great or passes to the guys on the outside. Pretty easy to defend: keep Brown on Z, have Mihm always double Lebron when he gets the ball. Snow definitely can't create offense so as long as Brown can do a decent job on Z the Lakers should hold the scoring down

On D there is no way in hell that D. Jones can guard Kobe so Snow will be on Kobe: Parker should have a good game because of this. WHile Snow remains still a decent defender (lousy offense aside) he doesn't have the length or hops to prevent Bryant scoring from over him. Newble can come in but again he really has no offensive abilities what so ever so the offense will struggle even if he does a half way decent job on D

With Hughes and a healthy Anderson, I would have said we probably would have won this one. With Anderson just getting back and Hughes out, this would be a bad loss for the Lakers IMO: the Cavs are ripe for the taking.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Hopefully, the Lakers will come out strong after the loss against Portland. 

Win it!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

This is a Laker win. Guaranteed. If not, I'll stop watching Lakers basketball until Saturday.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ronny Turiaf will be at tonight's game. :yes:

GO LAKERS! :woot:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would like to see Smush put forth a strong effort tonight. I'm really tired of Damon Jones. With our perimeter defense lately, I would not be suprised if he scores 30 tonight. Another poster pitched the idea of having Kobe guard Lebron from start to finish, forcing him to concentrate more on defense instead of scoring every possession. We need Cook's jumpshot in the worst way tonight.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Tough, tough game.
> 
> I don't think the Lakers have much of a chance...
> 
> ...


me too they better win


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Heres a crazy prediction, Lakers win by a couple of points, maybe 2-5, and Kwame will have the biggest shot of the game.(Sound crazy? I know, but we'll see)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

a laker game in HD i drool now


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> a laker game in HD i drool now



Seriously. KCAL and FuxSportsWest are killing me. They have terrible coverage. It's always interesting to hear nationally televised games be announced by other announcers too. Even though they always hate on Kobe. Doesn't matter, should be awesome to see KB8 and LBJ in HighDizzle. 

Werd.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Odom seems to have brought his pair today. Lets hope it stays that way throught the whole game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Quick timeout called by Phil. It was a good one thought even though the score is tied at twelve. Snow has had to open shots and Phil wants to talked about their defense.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe takes a three.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ron Artest is in the building. Says the deal with Maggette is off because Indys doctors wont clear Maggette.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Transistion D lacking.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

That spin and double pump left hand lay up by Kobe was sick


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Ball is moving good. Props to Odom.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I am really liking how the Lakers started this game, the ball movement, the way Odom is playing... very well done


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

But they still plaayed bad transistion D.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Phil must really want to win this game becasue this is another quick timeout. 40-36 Lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We are garbage. Even more so when Kobe is playing like crap, and man is he being punked by LeBron James.

When is Mitch going to pull his head out of his *** and get Artest?

First he lets Ainge boss him around in the Payton deal. Then he doesn't get Boozer. Then he doesn't get Davis. Now he isn't getting Ron. This guy is a moron.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We are garbage. Even more so when Kobe is playing like crap, and man is he being punked by LeBron James.
> 
> When is Mitch going to pull his head out of his *** and get Artest?
> 
> First he lets Ainge boss him around in the Payton deal. Then he doesn't get Boozer. Then he doesn't get Davis. Now he isn't getting Ron. This guy is a moron.


 
Lets be fair about the team. They played awsome when Kobe was on the bench. All that went wrong in the end was that they went on a cold streak and they sent the Cavs the line a lot. That was it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ilgauskas is killing us!! :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

It's time to stop doubling James.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

big Z's 4th foul. thats good news for us


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Brown is pissing me off he could have dunk the last 2 shots he took. Is walton the only one that can find Brown's sweet spot?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Where in the heck was all this energy and balls from the role players earlier in the season? When Kobe would go to the bench I'd litterally cring for the 7 or 8 minutes he was off the court, but now all of a sudden they're actually playing well. I'll take it.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom should go for triple double


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Kobe going to make sure Lakers lose tonight.. He is playing some down right ugly ball right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Why the heck do all of these ex college stars/NBA scrubs keep burning us?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

whats score now?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe looks tired. Give it to Lamar and let him go to work.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

93 all


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I should insult Kobe more often.. Whenever I do he goes off.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

wat the **** is wrong with that man?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe time baby! Now Defense time!! Defense Lakers!!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

k8 saves


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Mr. AMAZING does it again.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

5.2 secs for MR. AMAZING


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great foul.. That was goign to be an easy bucket.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

o crap


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. No rebound.. Thats pathetic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i must be seeing things


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

How do you let Gooden get that board. Our D sucks so I'll be holding my breath.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Haha Lebron looks nervous as hell.. Biting his nails obsessively.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana: ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! KObe is soooooo clutch!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We winnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

Lakers Win!!!!!! Yes!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar and the role players get all the credit for this win. They came to play today!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Haha Lebron looks nervous as hell.. Biting his nails obsessively.


i noticed that too... he played a very good game tho... Kobe really showed a difference there... he buckled down on D... made a great pass to Odom and then 3 shots I couldnt believe I was seeing... Lebron actually got a good look... he beat Kobe off the dribble but then Kobe recovered to get a hand up... no knock to Lebron... but this game makes me remember what I like about Kobe... he played ****ty all night and came through to win it on both ends... id take that over 40 pt games in a big game like this...

great win for the Lakers... Odom shut my complaining up atleast for tonight... and Kwame needs to do something wit his ******* self


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

nail biting kid lebron's azz shivering lmao


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Lamar and the role players get all the credit for this win. They came to play today!


yessir sasha, devin, mihm all played well aswell... it's nice to see that...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW i wanted to watch the game...

atless the lakers won i'm happy :biggrin:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Well Kobe salvaged a very mediocre night with three huge shots, and a W. I'll ****ing take it! :laugh: 

Also, congrats to Odom on a great freaking night. These are the type of games I think we ALL would love to see Odom have more _consistently_, instead of disappering every other week.



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Haha Lebron looks nervous as hell.. Biting his nails obsessively.


He always does that, since pretty much his rookie season. A kind of nasty habit.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe once again hurt his wrist but he is abso-****ing-lutely clutch!! What are you guys waiting for? Lets begin a fight in the general forum about Kobe clutch and > Lebron? LOL


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

First of all, does anyone else hate listening to Steve Kerr? Errgg... Major props to Lamar Odom for bringing his A game tonight. A lot of times he pads his stats, but does not make a real impact on the game. This simply was not the case tonight. And give Kwame Brown some credit. Yes, he made his usual bonehead plays. But he made some crucial rebounds and defensive plays through the course of the game. I think he will learn more from this coaching staff than he did during his entire stay in Washington. Mihm is slowly turning into a consistent force even though Big Z ate him alive. He really has that jump hook working. Smush, Vujacic, and even Walton played well. I'm encouraged by this win, because we still have so much more room to improve.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Mihm is slowly turning into a consistent force even though Big Z ate him alive. He really has that jump hook working.


true... mihm is seeming to come along... hopefully we are seeing improvement by him though, not just a good spurt...

also, i have nothing good to say about Kwame... he is lost in the offense and more lost on defense... he doesnt know what to do when somebody takes the ball toward him (which is not good for a post defender)... when he has the ball in the post he brings it up soft too...honestly watching him i dont even seen an athlete... he looks like a kid fresh outta hs in hisfirst game... atleast when Bynum plays he looks for his spots and tries to find his way thru the game...

ok i know im being hard on Kwame but we traded caron for him who we got for Shaq... and if he could contribute half of his supposable potential, we'd be a top 4 or 5 team in the West easy...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

you are being too hard on kwame's defense because I only remember one play where he made a bad gamble. Overall he guarded Big Z a lot better than Mihm. Yes, his post offense is bad but he does have jump shot. Maybe they can set him up like they do for cook.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great win for the Lakers and some awesome clutch shots by Kobe. Good offense beats good defense. 

Keys to the win: Smush abusing D. Jones as expected. What really won it though was that Marshall was kept on Odom and Lamar really took it to him. Should have kept Snow on Kobe and Lebron on Odom - oh well.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Should have kept Snow on Kobe and Lebron on Odom - oh well.


agreed... Lebron doesnt play bad defense, he just doesnt play good defense... he makes sure he stays in front of Kobe and keeps a hand up... snow would actually cause Kobe trouble... have his hand on the ball and play him more agressively...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Reason for the win also.. Cook only 3 minutes


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Just watched the recap and it looked like a really good game. Kobe was hittin some sick shots at the end there. I really like those Cavs jerseys tho.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Reason for the win also.. Cook only 3 minutes


cook hater, hehe :biggrin:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

shobe42 said:


> true... mihm is seeming to come along... hopefully we are seeing improvement by him though, not just a good spurt...
> 
> also, i have nothing good to say about Kwame... he is lost in the offense and more lost on defense... he doesnt know what to do when somebody takes the ball toward him (which is not good for a post defender)... when he has the ball in the post he brings it up soft too...honestly watching him i dont even seen an athlete... he looks like a kid fresh outta hs in hisfirst game... atleast when Bynum plays he looks for his spots and tries to find his way thru the game...
> 
> ok i know im being hard on Kwame but we traded caron for him who we got for Shaq... and if he could contribute half of his supposable potential, we'd be a top 4 or 5 team in the West easy...


hopefully mihm plays so well next 3 weeks that indiana takes him and george for artest


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Told ya it was guaranteed!


----------

